# Can I claim 15 points by a single master degree(without bachelor)?



## justinli2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

After going through threads on this forum, I know only master degree has a chance of qualifying me 15 points. But my agent's answer is negative. Would any of you give me some clue?

My ACS assessment says my master degree is comparable to an AQF master degree in computing and my advanced diploma is comparable to an AQF advanced diploma in computing.

*Can I claim 15 points with that?*

BTW, I worked for 4yrs after getting my advanced diploma. Does it count as valid work experience?
Thanks.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Justing,

You can claim 15 points for your education only if your education is At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

For your quick reference, this is the link

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

So, In order to claim 15 points you need to have a bachelors along with masters. For diploma, you can claim only 10 points.

-Rams


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

If DIAC and skills assessment say you were qualified after you completed your masters no you can not claim for work experience prior to that.


----------



## justinli2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi Justing,
> 
> You can claim 15 points for your education only if your education is At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rams.

Points	Evidence required
15	Documents that prove you have at least a Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)

Does the above means "a bachelor degree with Honours" and "a Bachelor degree with Masters"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

To claim for a master's you must also have a bachelors it says so right here Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

You can only claim for your diploma.


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

*Help need your advise*



ramoz said:


> Hi Justing,
> 
> You can claim 15 points for your education only if your education is At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.
> 
> ...


Hi...

I'm quoting this from the site you provided
"To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."*

If I do have a Masters degree and it is comparable to Bachelor level at AU standards, would it be possible for me to claim the 15pts?

If yes, how can I have my Masters degree assessed to be of Bachelor level of AU standards? Or who should I ask for a letter or something?

Thanks for the inputs that everyone can share...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

justinli2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After going through threads on this forum, I know only master degree has a chance of qualifying me 15 points. But my agent's answer is negative. Would any of you give me some clue?
> 
> ...


Go through the thread, Might just be helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-clarification-acs-assessment-pls-help.html


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

amcasperforu said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm quoting this from the site you provided
> "To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."*
> ...


If your Masters is AQF Equivalent to Bachelor, you may claim 15 Points... no worries here.

Yes Masters CAN BE equated to Just a Bachelor in Australia by ACS (They have various rules and regulation some of which are NOT Clear EVEN to Themselves, let alone us).

You dont have to do anything extra (you can not advice them), just submit as normal with all relevant papers, they'll do what they think best.


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If your Masters is AQF Equivalent to Bachelor, you may claim 15 Points... no worries here.
> 
> Yes Masters CAN BE equated to Just a Bachelor in Australia by ACS (They have various rules and regulation some of which are NOT Clear EVEN to Themselves, let alone us).
> 
> You dont have to do anything extra (you can not advice them), just submit as normal with all relevant papers, they'll do what they think best.


I already have done my ACS assessment and according to the outcome:

Your Bachelors degree is equivalent to AQF Diploma major in computing
Your Masters degree is equivalent to AQF Master degree minor in computing

Now, how can we translate it to make those two assessment AQF bachelors degree? After they already sent me the result 

What is my next move?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

amcasperforu said:


> I already have done my ACS assessment and according to the outcome:
> 
> Your Bachelors degree is equivalent to AQF Diploma major in computing
> Your Masters degree is equivalent to AQF Master degree minor in computing
> ...


That's plain bad.

With this Letter, you can claim 10 points cause to have a Masters you need to have an AQF Bachelor..

What can be done is, A re-assessment for ONLY Masters to ACS and an assessment for your Bachelor from separate body such as VETASSESS or AEI-NOOSR.

But please get in touch with both bodies first and make sure that it can be done.


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> That's plain bad.
> 
> With this Letter, you can claim 10 points cause to have a Masters you need to have an AQF Bachelor..
> 
> ...


Do you have a AEI-NOOSR CEP guidelines especially for the Philippines? I heard there's something a range of cumulative grades required to translate to AQF bachelors degree including number of units in total and of 4 years of full time study...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

amcasperforu said:


> Do you have a AEI-NOOSR CEP guidelines especially for the Philippines? I heard there's something a range of cumulative grades required to translate to AQF bachelors degree including number of units in total and of 4 years of full time study...


Sorry I don't have the guidelines.


----------



## smirnvi (Jul 10, 2013)

Good afternoon to everyone. Have the similar question. I got my Bachelor degree in Applied math and Master degree in Applied math plus 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths) work experience as System Analyst. Below is the reply from ACS 
***
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master Degree in Applied Mathematics from Odessa National Mechnikov University completed
June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths)
Position: System Analyst
Employer: Overseas Transport Ukraine Ltd.
Country: UKRAINE 
***
Can I claim for 15 point for education and 10 point for 5 years experience?


----------



## smirnvi (Jul 10, 2013)

Good afternoon to everyone. Have the similar question. I got my Bachelor degree in Applied math and Master degree in Applied math plus 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths) work experience as System Analyst. Below is the reply from ACS 
***
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master Degree in Applied Mathematics from Odessa National Mechnikov University completed
June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths)
Position: System Analyst
Employer: Overseas Transport Ukraine Ltd.
Country: UKRAINE 
***
Can I claim for 15 point for education and 10 point for 5 years experience?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi I just checked with one of my friend who applied for 190 from the US. He had a bsc in electronics and an msc in IT from Indian universities. Acs only assessed his masters and equated to aqf masters with a major. There was no mention of his bachelors on the letter. He claimed 15 points and has got his grant too. 

I believe as long as your Masters is assessed *atleast* equivalent to bachelors (which means could be masters too), you can claim 15 points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Well that is good news for you


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hi I just checked with one of my friend who applied for 190 from the US. He had a bsc in electronics and an msc in IT from Indian universities. Acs only assessed his masters and equated to aqf masters with a major. There was no mention of his bachelors on the letter. He claimed 15 points and has got his grant too.
> 
> I believe as long as your Masters is assessed *atleast* equivalent to bachelors (which means could be masters too), you can claim 15 points.


Hi snarayan,

i also submitted my bachelors and masters degree that i obtained from Germany. They only assessed my masters as comparable to AQF at the required level. however, it doesnt say whether it is comparable to australian masters or bachelrs nothing..

The qualification is at the required level. i know i can claim 15 points, but what about my masters did they compare to australian bachelors..will that create problem while i look for job in oz?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

or maybe our authorities are different..i think i should enquire them about it? whats ur idea?


----------



## mica36 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,
Interesting discuss regarding Master degree without bachelor
I 'm currently holding an Associate degree and I would like to start a Master articulate with a Graduate certificat and graduate diploma 

Do you know after completing My Master if ACS will access my Master equivalent at least to an Australia Bachelor degree or only as a Master degree ?


----------



## mica36 (May 6, 2012)

smirnvi said:


> Good afternoon to everyone. Have the similar question. I got my Bachelor degree in Applied math and Master degree in Applied math plus 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths) work experience as System Analyst. Below is the reply from ACS
> ***
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Hi,

I 'm very interested to know how many points you got for your education 
Do you got 10 or 15 points ?
Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

smirnvi said:


> Good afternoon to everyone. Have the similar question. I got my Bachelor degree in Applied math and Master degree in Applied math plus 03/08 - 04/13 (5yrs 1mths) work experience as System Analyst. Below is the reply from ACS
> ***
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


hello friend,

firstly, you can claim 15 points for your masters' qualification for immigration purposes. however, *you experience can't be claimed for 10 points* as in acs's skills assessment itself, they clearly mentioned that employment after march, 2010 is considered as skilled and relevant to 261112, which means the experience before this timeline is not considered for points and is referred as "unskilled and irrelevant" by ACS. so, from *april, 2010 till today, your experience lies between "more than 3 years but less than 5 years" and will get 5 points for migration purposes*. on april, 2015, you will get 5 extra points for completion of 5 years of work experience.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## mica36 (May 6, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friend,
> 
> firstly, you can claim 15 points for your masters' qualification for immigration purposes. however, *you experience can't be claimed for 10 points* as in acs's skills assessment itself, they clearly mentioned that employment after march, 2010 is considered as skilled and relevant to 261112, which means the experience before this timeline is not considered for points and is referred as "unskilled and irrelevant" by ACS. so, from *april, 2010 till today, your experience lies between "more than 3 years but less than 5 years" and will get 5 points for migration purposes*. on april, 2015, you will get 5 extra points for completion of 5 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,
On DIAC site i found this information

*If you hold a Masters qualification, whether obtained in Australia or overseas, you will be eligible for the award of 15 points, if you:

also completed a Bachelor Degree, either in or outside of Australia or 
the relevant assessing authority has recognised the qualification as being of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree. 
If you hold a Masters qualification related to your nominated occupation but do not meet either of the criteria above you generally will only be able to claim 10 points.*

So As I understood without a Bachelor degree we could claim with a Master degree only 10 points !


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

mica36 said:


> Hi,
> On DIAC site i found this information
> 
> If you hold a Masters qualification, whether obtained in Australia or overseas, you will be eligible for the award of 15 points, if you:
> ...


You should get 15 points if your Masters degree has been qualified as AQF Masters. Its clearly states that it should qualify to alteast a bachelors degree, therefore a masters should qualify for 15 points.


----------



## mica36 (May 6, 2012)

jack777 said:


> You should get 15 points if your Masters degree has been qualified as AQF Masters. Its clearly states that it should qualify to alteast a bachelors degree, therefore a masters should qualify for 15 points.


In the site, some people talk about that ACS assessed their Master degree as an AQF Master degree instead of at least an AQF Bachelor degree,
and unfortunately claimed 10 points instead of 15 points

Do you know how ACS assess the Master degree equivalent to an AQF Bachelor degree ? is it under the number of Units or regarding if the Master is articulated with a Graduate diploma ?

Do you have some friends who have completed their Master degree in Australia without a bachelor and got 15 points ?


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Unfortunately no. We've had a person in this thread stating his friend has qualified 15 points with just a masters. 

I personally have a 5 years integrated course in MSc(IT) which qualified as a AQF Masters and I've applied 15 points in the EOI. Haven't got the invite or grant yet.

I guess it also matters how many years was the master degree qualification .


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

There were instances where C.O. DID NOT allocate 15 without Bachelor, I saw in some other forum 3/4 months back. But again, its a rather undefined area.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmm, here is a cause for worry


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Further, just saw

They've changed up the SkillSelect site: 

Previous Qualification Description:



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the *Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level* at Australian standards.


Now it reads:



> To receive points for a masters degree, you must also have a bachelors degree awarded at an Australian tertiary education institution or an equivalent award.


So earlier there were chances that applicants could argue Masters is obviously at least comparable to Bachelor no matter what. But now they've removed that clause.

Below is an example where a Graduate Diploma (also atleast comparable to a Bachelor, both are at level 8) had been questioned by the CO:

Case officer arguing on Qualification points calculated by EOI points - Need advice/suggestions


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess I just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

mica36 said:


> In the site, some people talk about that ACS assessed their Master degree as an AQF Master degree instead of at least an AQF Bachelor degree,
> and unfortunately claimed 10 points instead of 15 points
> 
> Do you know how ACS assess the Master degree equivalent to an AQF Bachelor degree ? is it under the number of Units or regarding if the Master is articulated with a Graduate diploma ?
> ...


hi mica,

do you have more information if you got 15 or 10 points for your master?


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

All,

Just want to clarify here, I just have ONE masters degree with no bachelors. Its a 5 yr integrated course, MSc(IT), and was assessed as AQF Master degree.

I claimed for 15 points and I was granted that too. It not about the title of the degree that really counts. Its the duration of the course and the subject within with which they value a degree. Therefore, some may not get the 15 points like Sunlight11 mention and some do.

Unfortunately, like i'd mentioned earlier, there is no explicit guidelines published anywhere since ACS validates a multitude of degree covering every country where they vary to a large extend.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

jack777 said:


> All,
> 
> Just want to clarify here, I just have ONE masters degree with no bachelors. Its a 5 yr integrated course, MSc(IT), and was assessed as AQF Master degree.
> 
> ...


hi Jack777,

What do you think with a 2 years Australia Master degree can I get 15 points? I don't have a Bachelor degree.


----------



## azm (Nov 28, 2015)

*Masters without a Bachelors*

Dear friends,

I have been reading this thread about whether a masters degree without a bachelors can earn 15 points, but there is no clear conclusion found so far. I have positive ACS assessment and my MSc Software Development from the UK has been assessed to be comparable to AQF masters degree. My undergrad qualifications consist of the BCS Professional Graduate Diploma Examinations (without professional project). The ACS has not assessed my PGD qualifications.

In this case what do you think I will be able to claim 15 points for my MSc?

I hope some of the folks would have some reasonable answers to offer. 

Thanks.


----------

